
Show HN: Simple GitHub/Bitbucket Webhook deployments (with Slack integration) - r00m
https://github.com/r00m/skilled-hammer
======
r00m
My first open source project, woo! Open to suggestions and constructive
criticism!

~~~
brudgers
Congratulations. One of the things I noticed going through the code is that
there is not much documentation. A few functions have docstrings, but it's not
consistent. I am not saying that it is a critical issue, but that considering
the needs of a person who has never seen the code before might shape your
future open source projects.

Good luck.

